# Old Priors Yard Ipswich



## CE52WOR (Nov 27, 2010)

Hi - could anybody please tell me where the Old Priors Yard is in Ipswich please. Or anywhere along the river Orwell with a big slipway for hire or big boat lift. 

Nick


----------



## pensioner (Apr 29, 2009)

Priors/Ipswich Ship Repair/ F&t Marine was situated on the left hand side of the Lock gates leading into Ipswich wetdock. Priors were the last main user of the boat slide. I believe it has been unused for a number of years now. There are a number of mariners along the Orwell with "Straddle Carrier" type lifts, probably the heaviest is at Fox's Marina. 
regards


----------



## mrs.b (Oct 2, 2011)

Correction, the shipyard was on the right as you went into the locks from the river, not on the left.


----------



## CE52WOR (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks for both replys been very useful I ve googled maps it and presume its the the yard with the big square building and the ship slider on slipway. I don t suppose either of you know who own the yard now? It would be very helpful


----------

